

Indian engineers design electric anti-rape bra - benhowell
http://www.dw.de/indian-engineers-design-electric-anti-rape-bra/a-17798277

======
Sonicmouse
What I think they should do is use one if those gag rings, you know... The
ones you wind up and then put on your finger and then shake someone's hand and
it buzzes them... But, instead put the ring in your vagina.

Please, don't everyone up vote this post at once... We don't want to crash the
HN servers.

------
georgiapeach
Rubber gloves.

